# Red Cycle Log



## RedLang (Feb 23, 2013)

Time to start my log of my first cycle. First pin will be Sunday, moved it forward one week. 

500mg Test E for 14 weeks
Anavar 50mg ED weeks 6-14 (Morning, Night)
12.5mg Exemestane EOD

*Stats*
Age: 26
Height: 170cm
Weight: 69.2kg - 152lbs

Deadlift: 160kg
Bench: 80kg (176lbs)
Squat: 160kg

* Current Measurements*
Waist - 30.50'
Belly - 28.50"
Forearm L - 11.00"
Forearm R - 11.25'
Bicep L - 12.75"
Bicep R - 12.75'
Chest - 40.00'
Quad L - 21.50"
Quad R - 20.75"
Calf L - 14.50"
Calf R - 14.50"

*Goals*
To PR the above 3
Weight - 77-80kgs (169 - 176lbs)
Deadlift - 200kgs (440lbs)
Bench - 110kgs (242lbs)
Squat - 180kgs (396lbs)

I also want to get a bigger chest. I feel this is my weakest muscle and will be adding chest in twice a week. Tuesday and Fridays

I will be lifting in cycles of 4 weeks to prevent plateauing. 2 weeks @ 70% 1RM and then 3rd week will be PR week. Was going to add 4th week as a powerlifting strength week. Havent set up a plan yet.

I always do 2 sets warmup to focus on muscle group on each exercise

*70% Weeks* - Once i break PRs, 70% weeks will adjust to 1RM.
Monday - Back
Deadlifts - 2 warmup sets with bar - 5 sets - 12x110kg (242lbs)
Cable rows - 5 sets - 12x55kgs (120lbs)
Wide grip chin ups - 5 x 12 unweighted Supersetting with
Lat pulldowns - 5 sets - 12x75kgs (165lbs)

Tuesday - Chest
Flat Bench - 5 sets - 12x60kgs (132lbs)
Cable crossovers - 5 sets - 12x20kgs each arm (44lbs) Supersetted with
Dumbbell Flyes - 5 sets - 12 x 12.5kgs (27lbs)
Dips - 5 sets - 12 with 15kg plate (33lbs)
Incline Bench - 5 sets - 12x45kgs(99lbs) 

Wednesday - Shoulders - Traps
Overhead Press - 5 sets - 12x60kgs (132lbs) Supersetted with
Lateral raises - 5 sets - 12x12.5kg (27lbs)
Push Press - 5 sets - 8x55kgs (121lbs)
Cable lateral raise targetting rear delts - 5 sets - 12 x 10kgs (22lbs)
Dumbbell Shrugs - 3 sets - 12x35kgs (77lbs)

Thursday - Legs
Squats - Low bar box squat - 5 sets - 12 x 100kgs (220lb) - (I find im a bit slow out of the hole on normal squats so at this point im trying to improve that)
Weighted Lunges - 5 sets - 10x27.5kgs each arm (60lbs)
Leg extensions - 5 sets - 12x70kgs (154lbs)
Leg Curls - 5 sets - 12x55kgs (121lbs)
Straight leg Deadlift - 12 x 55kgs (121lbs)

Friday - Chest, Arms and Abs
Flat Bench - 5 sets - 12x60kgs (132lbs)
Cable crossovers - 5 sets - 12x20kgs each arm (44lbs) Supersetted with
Dumbbell Flyes - 5 sets - 12 x 12.5kgs (27lbs)

Cable Curls - 5 Sets - 12x40kgs (88lbs) Supersetted with
Tricep Pushdowns - 5 sets - 12x60kgs (132lbs)
Dumbbell Concentration Curls - 5 sets - 12x12.5kgs (27lbs) Supersetting with 
Tricep standing extension - 5 sets - 12x27.5kgs (60lbs)

Hanging Leg Raise - 4 sets - 12 reps
Dumbbell Side bend - 4 sets - 12x20kgs each arm (44lbs)

I will be doing a weigh in every Thursday morning which will include measurements.

Spongy will be monitoring my diet. Estimation of my current calorie intake would be around 2600. Last week and a half have slowly introduced more carbs in from Keto i was on and noticed a little bloating and slight increase in waist. 

I dont expect any action for first few weeks but will keep it updated.

Red


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 23, 2013)

Whats your %bf roughly? I hope that goal of 175lbs, up from 150, isn't with the same %bodyfat.. sure you can go from 150-180 but 10lbs of that is gonna be unwanted fat & water, and you'll lose some muscle during pct. For a first cycle I would aim to keep 15lbs of muscle, given your height. Also what does your pct look like? SERMs, AI, HCG, SARMs?

As far as the workout, it looks good. If 2x a week chest is a little much, you might wanna take out the incline bench on Tuesday and move that to Friday replacing the flat bench. so flat bench 1x/week and incline bench 1x/week. 

And the cycle looks good, personally I would run the anavar leading up to pct. If your on 500mg test-e weeks 1-14 then you would start your SERM right after week 16, I'd run the var weeks 8-16.


----------



## RedLang (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for the comments Lupi 

Im not sure of my bf.... Is say im around 12% or so. I have a pic up here in the new members section.

Your idea on chest was exactly what i was thinking. This is somethjng i will keep my eye on over the next few weeks

Dont need a pct as im or Trt. Will just go straight back to my trt dose. Gains will be easier for me to keep post cycle thanks to trt as long as diet and training is kept in check. I am working with spongy to try and gain as little fat as possible. We will see how my body reacts and adjust accordingly.


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 23, 2013)

Damn you're on trt at 26? My girl would kill me if I did that, she thinks self-prescribed trt is abusing gear.. I tried explaining how bad pct is... she tells me to suck it up


----------



## RedLang (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah certainly am. It was hard mode for me before trt.


----------



## Jada (Feb 24, 2013)

Followin ur log


----------



## RedLang (Feb 26, 2013)

Did back today due to a work callout last night until 1am. Going to follow the same routine but shift my days forward until next week.

On deadlifts I couldnt cut the 12 reps on the last 3 sets. Only got 10,8,8. The rest of the workout was great and achieved the above reps and sets.

I normally dont train at higher reps and it def showed today. I had an insane pump in my lower back that increased the time between sets. 

I also, as Cash would say, nearly lost my cookies! 

The test would def not be showing effects yet. If this continues it will make it very difficult to complete sets once the test does kick in and var is added.

What you fellas do for reducing painfull pump?


----------



## BigFella (Feb 26, 2013)

Little wimpy bastard! You're way stronger than me!

Nice one Red.

Anyone who is curious about TRT at 26 years old: yeah, for him it's the way to go. Not for everyone.


----------



## R1rider (Feb 27, 2013)

good luck with the cycle Lang


----------



## RedLang (Mar 1, 2013)

Just finished my leg day. This routine is kicking my arse more than i thought. I didnt expect this larger sets and more reps to be so difficult.
Lower back was still very sore from deads on monday. Another thing though, im starting to love these low bar squats. Im trying to get as deep as i can using the box and it has me hurting. Tomorrow is going to be painful. I also didnt complete the SLDL due to my back so i did lying hamstring curls instead.

Chest is still sore and tomorrow i have more chestwork. Im hoping this clears up.

1st time ive used ventroglute and i an amazed at how much this muscle can take. No pip at all. For me it doesnt even feel swollen the next day. It feels like it is just disappearing. Good place to store the test.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 1, 2013)

ive heard taurine helps with painfull pumps.  vette has more insight on this. (still on vacay)

im subing to this.  hopefully your cycle goes well.
please add as much as you can to the log and also questions.

looks good.  should grow well from it


----------



## RedLang (Mar 4, 2013)

2nd week.

I have had an increase in the amount of water i drink. I am now drinking an extra 1-1.5 litres no problems. Total of 7-8 litres. Today i was feeling tired even though i have been getting 8-9 hours sleep. It has been a little broken but we will see how this pans out. Once i started lifting i felt really good. I didnt take a preworkout but had a shot of espresso before workout. This worked really well. 

Pumps this week have definately increased. Had insane lower back pumps again and had to hold off between sets. I had swollen feeling in biceps, forearms and triceps until around 45 mins after my workout. Taurine is on its way.

I achieved my original 70% goals on all exercises. Deadlifts tonight i did not expect to hit as my hamstrings are still sore from legs on friday. But after some warming up they felt great!

Thursday morning I will post measurements
Looking forward to the week ahead!


----------



## RedLang (Mar 7, 2013)

Measurements

BP - 127/71
RHR - 56
Weight 70.5kg (+1.3kg)

Waist - 30.75 (+0.25")
Belly - 29.00 (+0.5")
Forearm L - 11.00"
Forearm R - 11.25'
Bicep L - 13.00" (+0.25")
Bicep R - 13.00" (+0.25")
Chest - 40.25 (+0.25")
Quad L - 21.75 (+0.25")
Quad R - 21.00 (+0.25")
Calf L - 14.50"
Calf R - 14.50"

Shoulder day yesterday was great. Feeling strong and pushed out my goals no problems. Did have to pause on last 2 sets of push press. 

Leg day today. Back was still sore and once i started my lower back pumps were huge. Had to stop mid sets. But all in all, awesome pump in legs, glutes and hamstrings. Will start dosing taurine at 5g a day to curb the killer back pumps.

Not sure if this is correlated, but i did sweat a lot today. Normally i wear a hoodie and trackpants but today i was sweating profusely even with my hoodie off. Maybe the air con wasnt working correctly. Not sure. 

Tiredness seems to have cleared a bit during the day. Feeling a bit smoother in my mood if that makes sense.


----------



## RedLang (Mar 11, 2013)

Back day today. Hit a new PR on deadlift.  I dont normally track my PRs for other non major exercises but i do think that i am over them.

Didnt feel focused like i normally am, but definitely felt better between sets. Stomach was a little upset on the heavy deadlift sets. 

Deadlift
12@100kg (220lbs)
6@140kg (308lbs)
2@160kg (352lbs)
1@170kg (374lbs)

Single arm Bent over DB Rows
12@15kg (33lbs)
10@32.5kg (71lbs)
8@40kg (88lbs)
6@47.5kg (104lbs) x2

Lat Pulldowns
12@40 (88lbs)
8@80 (176lbs)
4@100 (220lbs)
2@120 (264lbs)
6@100 (220lbs) x2

Cable Rows Supersetted with Wide grip chins
12@30 (66lbs) WGC 8
12@50 (110lbs) WGC 8
5@70 (154lbs) WGC 6
2@85 (187lbs) WGC 6
8@60 x2 (132lbs)

Looking forward to chest tomorrow!


----------



## RedLang (Mar 12, 2013)

Chest
New PR on chest. Had an attempt at 90kg but failed. Dropped it down to 85kg and managed to get a slow 2 out. 

Traps, abs and back are very sore from yesterdays back session. But still managed to get some good lifting in today.

Flat Bench
16@20kg (44lbs)
12@40kg (88lbs)
12@60kg (132lbs)
4@80kg (176lbs)
1@90kg (198lbs) Failed rep
2@85kg (187.5lbs) PR! Previous PR was 80kg 1RM
6@80kg (176lbs) assisted last 2
12@60kg (132lbs)
10@60kg (132lbs)

DB Flyes
12@5kg (11lbs)
12@10kg (22lbs)
8@12.5kg (27.5lbs)
5@15kg (33lbs) x 2
12@10kg (22lbs) x2

Cable Flyes
12@10kg (22lbs)
8@15kgs (33lbs) x3

Decline Bench
12@40kg (88lbs)
10@60kg (132lbs)
5@70kg (154lbs) x 2
8@60kg (132lbs) x2

Shoulders will probably be hurting tomorrow. But i should definately be able to crack some more PRs!


----------



## RedLang (Mar 14, 2013)

Measurements

Weight - 70.4kg (-100g)

Waist - 30.50 (-0.25")
Belly - 28.75 (-0.25")
Forearm L - 11.25"(+0.25")
Forearm R - 11.50(+0.25")
Bicep L - 13.00" 
Bicep R - 13.00"
Chest - 40.25
Quad L - 22.00" (+0.25")
Quad R - 21.25" (+0.25")
Calf L - 14.50"
Calf R - 14.50"

RHR - 52

BP - 111/70


----------



## Azog (Mar 14, 2013)

Good work brother! Keep growing.


----------



## RedLang (Mar 21, 2013)

*Monday 18th March
Deadlifts*
12@60kg
8@100kg
4@140kg
2@160kg
1@170kg x2
2@160kg
4@140kg

*Bent over DB rows*
12@15kg
12@30kg
10@42.5kg
8@50kg x2

*Cable rows supersetting with Wide grip pullups*
12@35g
8@55kg
8@65kg
5@75kg
5@85kg
8@70kg

*WGP*
7,7,5,5 unweighted

*Lat pulldowns Machine*
12@40kg
8@80kg
6@100kg
3@120kg
2@120kg

*Tuesday 19th March

Flys supersetting with flat bench*
12@10kg
8@12.5kg x 3
6@12.5kg

*Flat Bench*
12@20kg
12@40kg
12@60kg
4@80kg
7@70kg
8@60kg x2

*Cable Flys*
12@10kg
12@15kg
12@20kg x2
8@25kg

*Incline Bench supersetted with Dips*
12@20kg 
12@40kg
6@60kg x2

*Dips*
10x4 sets

*Wednesday 20th March
Overhead press*
12@20kg
8@40kg
8@60kg x2
4@70kgs
2@80kg

*OH push press*
12@20kgs
12@40kgs
8@50kgs
4@60kgs x3
8@50kgs x2

*Clean and Jerk*
8@40kgs
1@60kgs x6
1@70kgs x3

*Dumbell Shrugs*
12@20kgs
12@40kgs x3

*Thursday 21st March
Back Squats - Focused on depth*
12@20kgs
12@60kgs
8@100kgs
2@120kgs
8@100kgs
5@100kgs
6@100kgs

*Leg extensions supersetted with Lunges*
12@50kgs
12@65kgs
12@80kgs
12@85kgs

*Lunges*
8@30kgs x4

*Straight Leg Deadlift - Deficit*
8@40kg
8@60kgs
8@80kgs
8@90kgs

*Measurements*
Weight - 70.4kg 

Waist - 30.25 (-0.25")
Belly - 28.75"
Forearm L - 11.25"
Forearm R - 11.50"
Bicep L - 13.00" 
Bicep R - 13.00"
Chest - 40.25"
Quad L - 22.00" 
Quad R - 21.25" 
Calf L - 14.50"
Calf R - 14.50"

RHR - 55

BP - 117/68

Fasting glucose - 5.1mmol (91mg/dl)

Not much change noticed through measurements. Weight is similiarbut i would say i look a lot leaner in the mirror. I will chat with spongy and i think ill need to bump calories up a little bit more.
Feel great in the gym. Haven't noticed too many effects yet from Test-E yet, but it is only near the end of week 4. Things should start happening soon.

I was expecting my sex drive to increase, but i havent found this. Sexual appetite is right on normal.


----------



## BigFella (Mar 21, 2013)

Good work mate!


----------



## Jada (Mar 21, 2013)

Ur doing great bro keep it up, liking the details


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 21, 2013)

Those are some great workouts.


----------



## RedLang (Mar 22, 2013)

*Friday - Chest, Arms and Abs*

*Chest Giant Sets - Cable crossovers, Flat bench, DB Flyes*

*Cables Crossover*
12@15kg
8@15kg
8@20kg x2

*Flat Bench*
12@20kg
8@40kg
8@60kg x2

*Dumbbell Flyes*
12@10kg
8@10kg x3

*Bicep Concentration Curls supersetted*
8@5kg
8@10kg
8@15kg
8@15kg

*Barbell Curls*
8@20kg
8@25kg
8@30kg x2

*Tricep Cable Pushdowns supersetted*
12@45kg
8@60kg
8@70kg x2

Behind Head Dumbbell Extension
8@20kg
8@25kg x3

*Hanging Leg raises supersetted*
8 x4

*Hanging Knee raises*
8 x4



Great workout today. Had massive pump in arms and chest. Was suprised at the amount i was lifting after the giant sets on chest.


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 22, 2013)

Good work out Red!


----------



## RedLang (Mar 27, 2013)

*Week 5*

Have upped calories to around 3000 after sitting at 2600-2700 and no weight gained the previous week. Initially i found it to be a lot of food but the body is starting to get through it. Measurement will be tomorrow and im looking forward to seeing the progress.


*Monday 25th March - Back*

This day i decided to do deadlifts at the end of my routine. I found this extremely difficult but still managed to keep the same weights if i were to do them first. Strength has definitely increased.
I noticed huge mid and upper back pump from the T bar rows and Lat pulldowns. I felt swollen. What a great feeling!


*T Bar rows*
12@20kg
12@45kg x3
12@50kg
8@60kg

*Lat Pulldows *
12@80kg
8@100kg
5@120kg x2
12@80kg

*Wide Grip Chin ups*
8,8,7,6

*Deadlifts*
12@20kg
12@60kg
12@100kg x3
*
Tuesday 26th March - Chest*

Noticed a significant increase in bench today. Supersetted Bench with flyes and still managed to pull out higher reps at 80kg (80kg was my 1RM 5 weeks ago). By the time i got to dumbbell press my chest and shoulders were definately hurting.

*Bench Flat Supersetted (excluding drop sets)*
12@20kg
12@40kg
12@60kg
6@80kg
Drop Set - 5@80kg, 6@60kg, 7@40kg
Drop Set - 11@60kg, 8@40kg

*Dumbbell Flyes*
12@10
8@12.5kg x3

*Cable Flyes Supersetted (Excluding drop set)*
12@10kg
12@20kg
8@25kg
Drop Set - 4@25kg (Slow and focused),  8@20kg

*Dips*
12 x4

*Dumbbell Press*
9@15kg
Drop Set - 8@15kg, 10@10kg x2

*Wednesday 27th March - Shoulders*

Today i felt very good. Weights are definatly feeling lighter and i have improved on my reps from last week. Pump in shoulders started becoming painfull during the end of push press sets but gave myself a little more recovery time and it helped.

*Overhead Push Press Supersetted*
12@20kg
12@40kg
10@50kg
5@60kg
7@60kg
4@60kg
5@60kg

*Dumbbell Lateral Raises*
12@50kg
12@7.5kg
12@10kg
10@10kg x4

*Overhead Press Supersetted*
12@20kg
12@40kg
5@60kg
4@60kg
12@40kg

*Upright Rows* - Upright rows hurt my wrists, so i go lighter and focus on the negative which really makes them pumped.
12@30kg x 4

*Barbell Shrugs Supersetted*
12@70kg
12@90kg x2
12@110kg x2

*Dumbbell Shrugs*
12@27.5kg x5


----------



## Jada (Mar 27, 2013)

Ur doing a great job


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 27, 2013)

Good job Red!


----------



## RedLang (Mar 28, 2013)

*Thursday 28th March - Legs*

Today i left squats for the end of my routine. The weights i was lifting arent heavy already, but made me feel even weaker. Attempted higher rep sets which really pushed the burn through my legs. Also gave me an insane pump that made me walk a little weird for a bit!

*Leg Extensions Supersetted*
20@30kg
20@45kg
20@55kg
20@65kg x3

*Lunges*
16@10kg x2
16@15kg x4

*Straight Legged Deadlift Supersetted*
20@kg
20@40kg
20@60kg
12@60kg
16@60kg

*Hamstring Curls*
20@30kg
20@50kg
20@60kg x3

*Squats - Hamstrings parallel with calves*
20@20kg
20@50kg
14@60kg
10@80kg
8@80kg

*Standing Calf Raise Machine *
12@100kg
10@200kg x2

*Measurements*
Weight -71.3kg (+0.9kg) 

Waist - 30.50 (+0.25")
Belly - 29.00"(+0.25")
Forearm L - 11.25"
Forearm R - 11.50"
Bicep L - 13.00" 
Bicep R - 13.00"
Chest - 40.50' (+0.25")
Quad L - 22.50" (+0.50")
Quad R - 21.50" (+0.25")
Calf L - 14.50"
Calf R - 14.50"

RHR - 56

BP - 129/75

Fasting glucose - 4.6mmol (82mg/dl)


----------



## RedLang (Mar 31, 2013)

*Friday 29th March - Chest, Biceps, Tricep and Abs*

*Flat Bench - Giant Set*

20@20kg
20@40kg x3

*Dumbbell Flyes*
12@5kg
12@10kg x3

*Cable Flyes*
20@10kg
20@15kg x3

*Bicep Curl - Supersetted*
10@5kg
10@10kg x4

*Barbell Curl*
20@15kg x2
20@20kg x2
20@25kg 

*Behind Head Tricep Push - Supersetted*
20@22.5kg x4

*Tricep Pushdown cable machine*
20@30kg
20@40kg
20@50kg x2

*Hanging Leg Raises - Supersetted*
8 x4 with legs straight

*Knee Raises*
8 x 4

*Decline Crunch*
16 x4

Have been feeling a little tired lately. Not sure if e2 related, i know the only way to tell will be with bloods - Currently taking 25mg EOD but thinking of lowering it to 12.5mg EOD. Will see how i go. Exercises have still been excellent.

Today was my first day of Var. And this week i will start using BCAAs during workout.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Great log. Easy for me to read since all weights are in kgs


----------



## RedLang (Apr 4, 2013)

Where are you from MG? I thought you were in the states.


*Measurements*
Weight -72.2kg (+0.9kg) 

Waist - 30.75 (+0.25")
Belly - 29.00"
Forearm L - 11.25"
Forearm R - 11.75" (+0.25")
Bicep L - 13.00" 
Bicep R - 13.00"
Chest - 41.00' (+0.50")
Quad L - 22.50" 
Quad R - 21.75" (+0.25")
Calf L - 14.75"
Calf R - 14.50"

RHR - 55

BP - 129/74

Fasting glucose - 4.6mmol (82mg/dl)


----------



## RedLang (Apr 11, 2013)

*Measurements*
Weight -73.1kg (+0.9kg) 

Waist - 31.00" (+0.25")
Belly - 29.25" (+0.25")
Forearm L - 11.50" (+0.25")
Forearm R - 11.75" 
Bicep L - 13.25" (+0.25")
Bicep R - 13.25" (+0.25")
Chest - 41.25" (+0.25")
Quad L - 23.00" (+0.50")
Quad R - 22.00" (+0.25")
Calf L - 14.75"
Calf R - 14.50"

RHR - 56

BP - 105/74

Fasting glucose - 4.9mmol (88mg/dl)

Growth Seems to be nice and progressive. Several measurements have gone up again this week. Waist seems to be increasing although mirror doesnt seem to show much fat gain. Maybe a little if any.

I have switched up my routine now to more strength based training. Following a slightly modified 531 program for linear progression. Will post something about this in the training part of the forums.


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 11, 2013)

Yea...my man is going for strength.  I like it.


----------



## RedLang (Apr 11, 2013)

I was thinking of having a go at the same shieko program you were on mate but i think ill wait until after cycle. Maybe around july/august.

Current Maxs@160lbs up from 152lbs - 7 weeks 

Bench
Pre cycle - 1@80kg - 176lbs
7 Weeks - 7@80kg - 176lbs

Deadlift 
Pre cycle - 1@160kg - 352lbs
7 weeks - 1@175kg - 385lbs

Squat - this one i havent hit a PR, but have increased depth
Pre and 7 Weeks - 1@160kg - 375lbs


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 12, 2013)

Great work brother.  Keep at it!  I am chomping at the bit to get back at it next week after my deload.  I will keep an eye on your progress.


----------



## RedLang (Apr 19, 2013)

End of Week 8

Im finding now that i catch my breathe by 30secs now max. Even after a heavy superset. Definitely faster recovery during sets.

Upped calories to 4000. This is a lot of clean food! . Was difficult at first, but as the week went on found it a lot easier. Put a little bit more on around the waist. But overall not too bad. Total weight gain so far is 5kg (11lbs) at the end of week 8. 6 more weeks left.

Getting bloods taken tomorrow.


*Measurements*
Weight -74.2kg (+1.1kg) 

Waist - 31.00" (+0.25")
Belly - 29.75" (+0.50")
Forearm L - 11.50" 
Forearm R - 11.75" 
Bicep L - 13.25" 
Bicep R - 13.25" 
Chest - 41.50" (+0.25")
Quad L - 23.00"
Quad R - 22.00" 
Calf L - 14.75"
Calf R - 14.75"(+0.25")

RHR - 60

BP - 129/77

Fasting glucose - 4.9mmol (88mg/dl)


----------



## RedLang (Apr 25, 2013)

Week 9

*Measurements*
Weight -74.5kg (+0.3kg) (164lbs)

Waist - 31.25" (+0.25")
Belly - 29.75" 
Forearm L - 11.75" (+0.25")
Forearm R - 12.00" (+0.25")
Bicep L - 13.25" 
Bicep R - 13.25" 
Chest - 41.50" 
Quad L - 23.25"(+0.25")
Quad R - 22.25" (+0.25")
Calf L - 15.00" (+0.25")
Calf R - 14.75"

RHR - 56

BP - 127/74

Battery flat in glucose meter.

I did think that my weight would of increased a little more this week as i am up to 4000 calories. Spongy is looking at this atm and will give me his tweaks.
One thing im having is major back pumps during work now. Never had this issue before but last week they were getting more noticeable and this week they were full on. I did stop my dosage of taurine to see if it made a huge difference and well the evidence so far suggests yes. Will be back on 5g/day.

Looking for a training partner as well. May finally have a partner who also focuses on the same intensity that i do. He lifts a fair bit more but will be training legs, bench and deadlifts together. Am looking forward to this. I really dont like training with people who merely go to tick the box.


----------



## RedLang (May 3, 2013)

Week 10



*Measurements*
Weight -75.0kg (+0.5kg)

Waist - 31.25"
Belly - 30.25" (+0.50")
Forearm L - 11.75"
Forearm R - 12.00"
Bicep L - 13.25"
Bicep R - 13.25"
Chest - 41.50"
Quad L - 23.25"
Quad R - 22.25"
Calf L - 15.00"
Calf R - 15.00"(+0.25")


Leg Day 
Tuesday 30/4/13

Squats
5@20kg
5@40kg
5@60kg
5@80kg
3@100kg
1@120kg
1@130kg
5@140kg X3
12@80kg atg

Leg Press
20@20kg
20@300kg
15@350kg
20@350kg
50@150kg

Smith Machine Lunges
12,
12@15kg
12@30kg

Leg Extension Dropset
12@100kg, 12@50kg, 12@25kg
8@100kg, 8@50kg, 8@25kg
10@100kg, 8@50kg, 6@25kg



Deadlift and Hamstrings, Chest
Friday 4/5/13

Deadlift
5@20kg
5@40kg
5@60kg
3@80kg
3@100kg
2@120kg
1@140kg
5@150kg x3
1@170kg

Hamstring Curls
30@60kg
13@90kg
8@90kg-9@60kg

DB Straight Leg
8@27.5
15@32.5
10@37.5 x2

Flat Bench
12@20kg
12@40kg
10@60kg x3

Cable Flyes
15@10kg
15@15kg
12@20kg x2


----------



## Jada (May 3, 2013)

Red great job on Ur lifting, Ur makin alot of progress . Keep it going!


----------



## DF (May 3, 2013)

Great progress! Keep it up brother.


----------



## Dtownry (May 4, 2013)

Good shit man.  Animal.

Stay healthy and finish strong!


----------



## RedLang (May 6, 2013)

Monday 
6/5/13

Not too long left. Couple of weeks and then i will look into cutting the abs back out. Had trouble getting a hold of spongy lately. I have now upped calories to 4700/day.
More bloods to be done on Saturday for cholesterol and lipids and liver function tests. I am also going to another pathology company to see if i can get an accurate reading on my actual test levels. The company i used only had >50 (1400-1500).

I had a good laugh today at a bloke talking shit about AAS saying how no anti E is needed and nolvadex only pct is fine after a trenbolone run. They were also saying how you could run it no probs first cycle. Good laugh.

Flat Bench
12@20
8@40
5@50
3@60
1@70
5@80 x3
14@60

Dips
10
10@15kg
8@30kg
4@45kg x2
8@30kg

Incline Bench
10@20
8@40
8@60 x3

Cable Flyes
20@10kg
20@15kg
15@20kg x3


----------



## RedLang (May 12, 2013)

11/5/13

Week 11

*Measurements*
Weight -75.7kg (+0.7kg)

Waist - 32.00" (+0.75")
Belly - 30.25" 
Forearm L - 11.75"
Forearm R - 12.00"
Bicep L - 13.25"
Bicep R - 13.25"
Chest - 41.50"
Quad L - 23.25"
Quad R - 22.75" (0.50")
Calf L - 15.00"
Calf R - 15.00"

Tuesday 7th May
Squats
5@20
8@40
8@60
5@80
3@100
2@120
1@140
3@150
3@145 x2
3@140
12@80 ATG

Leg Press
20@250
20@350
20@400
50@200

Leg Extensions
12@100 - 15@50 - 12@25
10@100 - 15@50 - 12@25
11@100 - 8@50 - 6@25

Smith Machine lunges
12@30 x3


Thursday 9th May

OH Press
8@20
5@40
3@50
3@60
3@70
4@80 (Pre cycle 1RM)
3@80 x2
15@40 x2

Lateral Raise
12@7.5
12@10
10@12.5 x2

Had to leave early due to a callout for work.


Friday 10th May

Deadlifts

5@20
5@40
5@60
5@80
3@100
3@120
1@140
1@150
5@160 X2 (Pre Cycle 1RM)
4@160

Ham Curls
30@60
13@90
8@90, DROP - 9@60

DB Straight Legs
10@20
10@32.5
10@37.5

Flat Bench - Slow decline, Explosive press
12@20
8@60 x4

Cable Flys
30@10
15@20 x3


----------



## Dtownry (May 12, 2013)

Yea man that is what I am talking about.  Great work!


----------



## Jada (May 12, 2013)

That program really kicks ass! I imagine u need to have a couple of meals down first before heading to the gym


----------



## RedLang (May 13, 2013)

Yeah it does. I always train in the afternoon after work. 

So iv already got 4 meals under my belt!


----------



## RedLang (Jun 1, 2013)

Well its been a while since i chimed in here. I have run into some major personal issues at home and had to cut my cycle 2 weeks short. Diet went to shit over the course of 9-10 days.
Cycle ended 21/5/13

Here is the final numbers at the end of 12 weeks.

Measurements
Weight -76.4kg (+0.7kg)

Waist - 32.00" 
Belly - 30.25" 
Forearm L - 11.75"
Forearm R - 12.00"
Bicep L - 13.25"
Bicep R - 13.25"
Chest - 41.50"
Quad L - 23.25"
Quad R - 22.75" 
Calf L - 15.00"
Calf R - 15.00"

Stats
Weight: 69.2kg -> 76.4kg - 152lbs -> 168lbs (+16lbs)

Current Measurements
Waist - 30.50' -> 32.00" (+1.50")
Belly - 28.50" -> 30.25" (+1.75")
Forearm L - 11.00" -> 11.75" (0.75")
Forearm R - 11.25 -> 12.00" (+0.75")
Bicep L - 12.75" -> 13.25" (+0.50")
Bicep R - 12.75' -> 13.25" (+0.50")
Chest - 40.00' -> 41.50" (+1.50")
Quad L - 21.50" -> 23.25" (+1.75")
Quad R - 20.75" -> 22.75" (+2.00")
Calf L - 14.50" -> 15.00" (+0.50")
Calf R - 14.50" -> 15.00" (+0.50")

Lift improvements
Deadlift: 1RM 160kg -> 2RM 180kg (396lbs)  (+44lbs)
Bench: 1RM 80kg  -> 5RM 90kg (198lbs) (+22lbs Reps)
Squat: 1RM 160kg -> 160kg (352lbs) - I am now wide stance squatting 160kg. I played with form and depth so now my squats actually count.
Overhead Press: 1RM 80kg -> 5RM 85kg (187lbs) (+11lbs Reps)












Now its time to cut for a few weeks. I would love to get down to 10% bf or so while keeping my weights the same. 

Im out of town for work for 3 weeks starting Monday week (Still hitting gym though), then heading to New Zealand slopes for 2 weeks!


----------



## Jada (Jun 2, 2013)

great job redlang, u made great progress brother.


----------

